# pitbull family tree



## luoozer

not really sure where to put this, i stumbled upon it in a encyclopedia.

it breaks dogs down from wolves,to the 119 major breeds interesting, but not really sure how correct. whats everyone think?










thats just one page, if requested ill scan and post up the other pages of the other breeds. theres another page that flows into the one i posted.


----------



## American_Pit13

I'd like to see the other page


----------



## luoozer

ok, this page goes on the LEFT of the first picture

( you can follow the colored lines even )


----------



## luoozer

i wish i could scan all them together but it'd never fit on the screen, and if i down size you wont be able to read it. anyone have any idea's?


----------

